# Guarantee



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What type of guarantee do you give on drain cleaning if any?

We give: 

Mainline 6 months and that's if the line is in good conditions.

All others 90 days except toilet which is 30 days.

Commercial lines, none.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

None, I can't control the #%&* anybody might send down a drain.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Every job has a 1 year guarantee on all material and labor provided by me.

Sewer /drains get no guarantee ,period ,unless I camera the line.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Same for me Threaderman! 
If the drain I snaked was clear throughout the day I cleared it, That is my only gaurantee on a drain cleaning


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Minimum 30 Days Maybe Longer, If I Can Run A Camera Down The Line I'll Go Up To 1 Yr.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I will go 2 months, but they know if the reoccured clog is from their doing, I will charge to clean it again.
I have gave no guarnatee on lines that are in horrible condition and they understand that when they see it on the camera. Then I will lean towards sewer replacement.
I use my camera on every main that I can get it into. 3'' and larger.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

45DAYS-- I can never understand why someone won't warranty a drain cleaning. It's like saying to the customer "see ya, don't look for you to ever call me again"


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You know what i find funny is that some guys will give more of a warranty on a line after they camera it. Think about it. If you camera themain and show the customer the line is good and clean then if it backs up it will clearly be abuse from the customer which isn't under warranty. so i would say you camera it and show its ok then no warranty as you just showed them you did a good job. Now that being said i will do a 30 day warranty camera or not. hehe just seems odd that someone would warranty a clog after they know its was perfectly fine after they cleaned it and camera'd it.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

para1 said:


> 45DAYS-- I can never understand why someone won't warranty a drain cleaning. It's like saying to the customer "see ya, don't look for you to ever call me again"


Even though the cleaning is not guaranteed my customers would still call me if there was a problem.How many call-backs have I had in say just the last 6 years or so [I can't remember past that for sewer calls]...............NONE,proud to say.For certain people I would help them ,possibly at no-charge if need be ,but never had to.Thank you Lord for your blessings and guiding my cable! :yes:


----------



## DMG76 (Jun 18, 2008)

All my drains get an automatic 30 day warranty, unless broken, or really abused. If i jet and video a line for residential they get a 1 yr warranty as long as there are no defects in the line and i put on there (if not abused).

Commercial gets 6 mos warranty if i jet and video and a 15 day warranty if i just cable the line. 3 mos warranty if they get on a preventive maint. program.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> None, I can't control the #%&* anybody might send down a drain.


I too, found too many things that just dont belong there to give a guarentee!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We camera and show the customer the inside of the line. After that its up to them what they choose to put down the line. No warrenties when they call back.....


----------

